# would you participate?



## phillywood (Sep 1, 2010)

In a recent thread under suggestion forum it was suggested that a separate forum should be dedicated for the project called (IAP wood and alternative material Chart for Pen Turning ). I like to know if Jeff took time to go through all that trouble to create such forum, would you support the intentions set out for this chart? I have noticed that there are not that much traffic to the threads when I create them and asking for the information so they can be added to the chart. Therefore, I like to ask so maybe I can spare Jeff from all that trouble if the members here will not support this project anymore. Please be as truthful as possible since this site is for everybody. your vote will not be disclosed to others and just trying to get a feel if this was a good idea or nuisance at that.
If you are in favor of the project then tell us why there are not that much participation?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep plugging at Phil. I support your chart no matter where they move it. Most materials I have had to learn the hard way how to turn them since there was nothing like this available for turners. Even though a lot of does depend on the turner, there are a lot of specifics that effect certain woods no matter who turns it. Some woods splinter really easily, some woods are very soft, and some wood don't like a particular finish. Having all of this info in one spot is very important.

To all of the complainers, I say stop complaining and start contributing. All of us have turned something or else you wouldn't be on this forum. Everyone's experience and opinion is very valuable and is needed to make this chart the best it can be. So next time you consider posting a complaint on how much space Phil posts are taking up, don't. Go to one of the posts and contribute instead. Education is for the greater good of the forum.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 1, 2010)

keep at it buddy


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, a lot of the options on the poll are negative.... 

I have no problem helping out when I can, but the chart asks for a lot of specifics which I don't remember.  I dunno, maybe it's too much inhaled exotic wood dust, but I can't for the life of me remember how hard it was to do a CA finish on Zircote.  Or if my troubles were due to the wood or my inexperience.

But anyways, I think it's an interesting project and if people don't like it they can avoid threads authored by you.  

Don't let other people drag you down.


----------



## Gofer (Sep 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work Phillip.

I support what you are doing regardless of where it is.  I just have so little experience that I am of little help to your adventure.

Bruce


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck with the project - I don't know many of the answers to the questions you're asking, so I haven't helped out - but I'm interested in reading it


----------



## KenV (Sep 1, 2010)

Phil -- I keep thinking that your effort is almost a natural fit for the wiki as a good structure for the information.  The wiki structure allows the content to build for each material over time, and allows the whole group to be responsible for maintenance of the information.

I suspect that some are finding parts of the information you are seeking to collect is repeating information that is also available elsewhere.   What you are providing that is especially valuable is insights to the application and use of these materials to the art and craft of making writing instruments -- small pieces of material used in some very challenging combinations.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 1, 2010)

Phil, I encourage you to keep going on this project.  I have contributed. The location in the forum does not matter to me. My personal use of the info this provides will be limited, as my pen turning is 99.9% for business/sales and I rarely venture away from my standard line of woods and materials.  But when I do try something new or different, this reference would be a starting point.  This is a lot of work on your part and not much work on the rest of us. Thank You!


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't contribute to it because I find very little value in it. Everyone works wood of any type differently. As far as toxicity all material dust is dangerous and should be treated as such. Yes some people are allergic to different woods and you will not know that unless you work it. There are and a few great charts and web sites were given when you took on this project but you ignored them. 

I am not one that is complaining though. You continue to do what you feel is best. I am answering this post because you said to be honest and all your poll picks are just that negative. I most definetly do not think a seperate forum for this should be made. There is a place already for things like this and that is Wiki. 

One other thing and you are new here so you may not recognize it but most people ask questions before they check any charts or even search the library. It is just the nature of the thing so you can not knock it. Their questions eventually always get answered. Will your chart be of some help, I am sure it will to some people. Good luck with this venture and hopefully it gets done soon.


----------



## jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've created a temporary forum to collect all the traffic related to the development of the chart.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128

The forum is excluded from the recent threads feed on the front page. If you are interested in helping to develop the chart, bookmark that forum, subscribe to that forum, or check the New Posts & Active Topics feeds. 

If you don't want to see that forum in the New Posts & Active Topics feeds, go to your user CP > options (at the bottom) and select that forum for exclusion. 

PLEASE limit the discussion to data for the chart. Once the chart is more fully developed, this forum will be closed and moved out of public view.


----------



## jeff (Sep 1, 2010)

KenV said:


> Phil -- I keep thinking that your effort is almost a natural fit for the wiki as a good structure for the information.  The wiki structure allows the content to build for each material over time, and allows the whole group to be responsible for maintenance of the information.
> 
> I suspect that some are finding parts of the information you are seeking to collect is repeating information that is also available elsewhere.   What you are providing that is especially valuable is insights to the application and use of these materials to the art and craft of making writing instruments -- small pieces of material used in some very challenging combinations.



I've recommended the wiki and for various reasons, that hasn't gone over very well :biggrin: Perhaps some industrious individual who is comfortable using the wiki can someday take the chart data and wikify it.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 1, 2010)

jeff said:


> I've created a temporary forum to collect all the traffic related to the development of the chart.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=128
> 
> ...


 
TY Jeff, I find frustration with the Wiki, maybe I need a good "techin" on the subject.


----------



## phillywood (Sep 1, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> I don't contribute to it because I find very little value in it. Everyone works wood of any type differently. As far as toxicity all material dust is dangerous and should be treated as such. Yes some people are allergic to different woods and you will not know that unless you work it. There are and a few great charts and web sites were given when you took on this project but you ignored them.
> 
> I am not one that is complaining though. You continue to do what you feel is best. I am answering this post because you said to be honest and all your poll picks are just that negative. I most definetly do not think a seperate forum for this should be made. There is a place already for things like this and that is Wiki.
> 
> One other thing and you are new here so you may not recognize it but most people ask questions before they check any charts or even search the library. It is just the nature of the thing so you can not knock it. Their questions eventually always get answered. Will your chart be of some help, I am sure it will to some people. Good luck with this venture and hopefully it gets done soon.


John, thanks for your input, at least you took time to answer this qsn. honestly and it is appreciated. Hopefully down the road if I ask a qsn. on the proper forum I can count on you replying to it, since you said that's the way it has been here. I can live with that. meanwhile I as well as the ones who said will contribute to this chart and hopefully one day you would take a look at it if the need be there.


----------



## bitshird (Sep 1, 2010)

Phillip, I am sorry I haven't been much help, I have been completely snowed under wit making tool dodging Doctors spending nights in the 10,000.00 a night suites  (with dried out chicken and stale dinner rolls with no salt) and selling Seam Rippers. I will help I promise!! it's a great idea, although John reinforced a point I tried to make in the beginning each wood turner will turn any wood with their specific tool preference and same with finish, BUT hang on I'll see daylight soon and I'll give you a hand. I think the separate forum is a good Idea and also it would be nice if some of us knew how to edit or add to the IAP wiki. Same hold true if some one wants o ignore the forum. But I think they are making a mistake, the Idea for this forum is to help people learn and grow while turning and making pens.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 1, 2010)

I have not turned alot this past year due to health issues but I have no problem with this forum and thank you for your time and effort trying to help others by gathering this information. I will try to look at what woods that I have that need answering and try to answer questions that I think will be helpful. Thanks again for your time and effort with this.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe the person who is in charge with running the Wiki portion would be able to step up and help with getting this over there. I was over there this morning trying to work my way around the Wiki page and it felt like a ghost town and it was hard to find any info there at all.

For those that think they don't have time to help with this project (not you Ken, I was referring to some other posts) I work a full time job, go to school full time and run several part time businesses and I have still found a minute out of my day to post my experience with the woods/materials that I have worked with. That is what Phil is looking for - our personal experiences with the wood/material. Everyone's experience may be different but all of our experiences are helpful to someone. If five people say that wood x gave them problem y the when I go to turn wood x then I will look out for problem y. There are plenty of websites and books if I wanted a scientific definition or characteristic of a certain wood but if I want someone's personal experience with it, then Phil's chart is where I would look.

Does that help explain things better?


----------



## AKPenTurner (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep at it. I don't know if you would get as much feedback or not if you posted in a dedicated forum. Would people take the time to go to a separate forum?
BTW, the reason I haven't contributed is because I don't have much experience. Most of the woods I work with are local, and I don't have much experience (yet) with very many woods.
However, I do support your project, I think it's a great idea. Good luck, and keep at it!


----------

